# Is anybody else having problems today?



## suzyQ3 (Jul 15, 2006)

having any problems posting today? I've had trouble with paragraphing (not able to), with adding quotation marks (not able to), and with adding smileys (not able to) to a post I submitted, including this one. Also, I have my thread display set on hybrid, so I should see a tree when I look at a thread, but I'm not seeing it today. I haven't disabled or changed anything. Just wondering if it's me or the site.


----------



## MJ (Jul 15, 2006)

suzyQ3 said:
			
		

> having any problems posting today? I've had trouble with paragraphing (not able to), with adding quotation marks (not able to), and with adding smileys (not able to) to a post I submitted, including this one. Also, I have my thread display set on hybrid, so I should see a tree when I look at a thread, but I'm not seeing it today. I haven't disabled or changed anything. Just wondering if it's me or the site.




			
				MJ said:
			
		

> Nope.


 
testing.... ​ 
I didn't notice any problems today. You can use this as your "test" thread if you want.​


----------



## TATTRAT (Jul 15, 2006)

I had "can't find server" problems yesterday, and every time I hit the spacebar, it was acting like the enter button.


----------



## suzyQ3 (Jul 15, 2006)

Everything seems back to normal, at least for now.  For a while there, I was even getting a weird message (from Windows, I believe) when I would click on a page on this site, alerting me to some script being used that would slow down my computer and asking me whether I wanted to go ahead or abort. 

Whatever it was surely did slow my computer to a crawl and basically made the site unusable. But if nobody else was having the same problems, it must have been on my end.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Jul 16, 2006)

Sometimes strange things happen.  

But, they generally don't last for long.  

Yes, they are annoying when they happen!  

There are three major potential sources for problems: 

1) Your Internet Service Provider (ISP) may be having technical problems, overloaded, or working on their servers.

2) The server where DC resides may be having problems, overloaded, or being upgraded.

3) The software on DC might be going through an upgrade. When this happens strange things can occur ... really strange things. But, Andy R. is really good about keeping maintenance "downtime" to a minimum.


----------

